# driving to hamm



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

who here has driven to hamm themselves? If you have, could you please either post here or PM me what sort of things you needed to organise(ferry, routes, hotels and other expenses etc) as im thinking of driving there in december. 

Thought about going on the coach again, but i'd rather be in control of where my animals are stored and i found it hurt my back in those seats (horse riding accident!) so i'd rather go in a spacious car, with a few other people and share the driving and costs between us.

so yeah, whos done it? would you do it again? How would you do it? 

all comments welcome:2thumb:

Emma x


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> who here has driven to hamm themselves? If you have, could you please either post here or PM me what sort of things you needed to organise(ferry, routes, hotels and other expenses etc) as im thinking of driving there in december.
> 
> Thought about going on the coach again, but i'd rather be in control of where my animals are stored and i found it hurt my back in those seats (horse riding accident!) so i'd rather go in a spacious car, with a few other people and share the driving and costs between us.
> 
> ...


easy, book the ferry and drive..just look at a autoroute for time etc for travel. i have driven god knows how many times and its easy


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

didnt think it was that easy, will deff be doing it then! Need a bigger car for it though, i only have a 2 seater and the boyfriends one drinks so much fuel!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/184204-hamm-experience.html

jake and dave have just done it:flrt:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

*Help*

okay, im not new to keeping reptiles, i have had, burmese pythons, water dragons, beardies, garter snakes, royal pythons, king snakes, boas etc etc etc, but i am very new to this forum, its so hard to uderstand!! 

when people write things like this 1.0.0 royal python - monty

what the hell does it mean?!?!?

some people have like 

1.0.2 royal python
1.2.0 BCI

i just dont understand it, explain it to me someone!

just for the record i currently have

A breeding pair of rainbow boas
1 mexican black king snake
1 bearded dragon
a tank of fish

as well as dogs, cats and ferrets!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

wrong thread to post this in but 1.1.1 means 1male.1female.1unsexed

so if i wrote 7.3.0 it would mean 7 males, 3 females and no unsexed. Hope this helps and :welcome:



Elisha Metcalf said:


> okay, im not new to keeping reptiles, i have had, burmese pythons, water dragons, beardies, garter snakes, royal pythons, king snakes, boas etc etc etc, but i am very new to this forum, its so hard to uderstand!!
> 
> when people write things like this 1.0.0 royal python - monty
> 
> ...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> who here has driven to hamm themselves? If you have, could you please either post here or PM me what sort of things you needed to organise(ferry, routes, hotels and other expenses etc) as im thinking of driving there in december.
> 
> Thought about going on the coach again, but i'd rather be in control of where my animals are stored and i found it hurt my back in those seats (horse riding accident!) so i'd rather go in a spacious car, with a few other people and share the driving and costs between us.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, usually cant share driving overseas. dpnt think ins policies allow it...i have driven many many time all over europe so can do it blindfold but my camper is off the road. seen many people from the uk make many mistakes in france etc...hhehe funny


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> okay, im not new to keeping reptiles, i have had, burmese pythons, water dragons, beardies, garter snakes, royal pythons, king snakes, boas etc etc etc, but i am very new to this forum, its so hard to uderstand!!
> 
> when people write things like this 1.0.0 royal python - monty
> 
> ...


 
its the sex of their animals
first digit is male, second digit is female and thirdly its unsexed i.e. babies


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/184204-hamm-experience.html
> 
> jake and dave have just done it:flrt:


thanks, will look now!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

cooljules said:


> oh yeah, usually cant share driving overseas. dpnt think ins policies allow it...i have driven many many time all over europe so can do it blindfold but my camper is off the road. seen many people from the uk make many mistakes in france etc...hhehe funny


could have me driving the england bit then, and get someone else to do overseas one then..would that work? if i have them as the main driver, and me as a named driver.. 


i dont think i could cope with driving overseas yet, only passed my test last month and havent driven yet!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

*thanking you*

thanks alot!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i wanna go with the missus and another young couple if u do take a 4seater let me no as ive only got a 2seater 2 and its the most uncomfortable car in the world.
could go with me and the missus were normal dont worry.:lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> i wanna go with the missus and another young couple if u do take a 4seater let me no as ive only got a 2seater 2 and its the most uncomfortable car in the world.
> could go with me and the missus were normal dont worry.:lol2:


yeah 2 seaters are great but not practical! gets me out of giving people lifts but i cant pick up large vivs or go away anywhere in it lol 

would be an idea though, will see a bit nearer the time as need to know for deff if i can raise enough money to spend!:lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> could have me driving the england bit then, and get someone else to do overseas one then..would that work? if i have them as the main driver, and me as a named driver..
> 
> 
> i dont think i could cope with driving overseas yet, only passed my test last month and havent driven yet!


my policy lets me drive any car but not sure overseas...

there are dif laws for france, jucntions etc etc its crazy..bt there are stff like lights, fire esxwister, bulbs, triangles etc.

if you have only past your test recently, then trust me you would be cacking your pants the 2nd you got off the ferry...honest. i often drive right across to poland for a day out (well not qite, but for fun) and love the autobahn at a 150mph (bmw not camper van!!!!)

i dont mind going, even driving, i often drive a 1000miles in a day, ferry is cheap, be about 7quid in dec....

have a coffee and look here for 10 min
welcome to Jules crappy quick website

lots n lots of fotos of me and my dog driving around europe last few years.

rest stops are MUCH BETTER over there, clean, cheap service stations compared to hre...i just stop, boil some water for a snot poodle etc.

i know all the eu laws, have all the eq stuff needed for local laws and i have european breakdown


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Emma, i'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to drive overseas for a year after you pass your test. So i heard? Annoying cos otherwise i'd be driving to Hamm asap. No way i'm getting the coach.......... :whistling2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I used to either get the overnight ferry from Hull to Rotterdam which means you can have a beer and a kip on the ferry or drive down to Harwich and get the high speed ferry to Hook and go from there.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

or you fishboy ur pretty local 2 me i think , ive had my license 5years but ive got a lotus elise so only 2 seats i need to go with sum one?my missus has got a license hopefully shes getting a new motor a cooper s so can go in that but have to see if she buys one.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i dont mind driving i seeem todo loads of miles flew up 2 liverpool the other day at 8in the evening 2pick up sum leos didnt get home til 4 in the morn and had work at 7 it was painfull,but gotta be done.
im preety sure im coverd on all vehicles and that,could maybe hre a car with sum one worst ways.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

fishboy said:


> Emma, i'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to drive overseas for a year after you pass your test. So i heard? Annoying cos otherwise i'd be driving to Hamm asap. No way i'm getting the coach.......... :whistling2:


probably for the best, ill stick to driving in england and get the boyf to drive oveseas! just need a car lol suppose we could go in mine, but doesnt leave much space for reps in the boot.. could be a good thing though :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

what car u got ur boot cant be that small u wanna see how small mine is i couldnt evn fit a 30x30x30 exo terra in it.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> what car u got ur boot cant be that small u wanna see how small mine is i couldnt evn fit a 30x30x30 exo terra in it.


mazda mx-5. its tiny!


----------

